# Community als publisher?



## Disdroid (11. Juni 2012)

Ich habe seit einiger Zeit immerwieder die gleiche Leier gehört, wenn ein neues Spiel im Laden auftaucht. Die Entwickler sprechen von Evolution, Innovation und Revolution, aber wenn das Spiel erstmal draussen ist, findet man den vorgänger sogar besser. Die publisher erlauben kaum kreativität, da sie ihr 6-7-stelliges budget nicht riskieren wollen.

Mir kam dabei mal die Idee, warum man den weg nicht umdrehen könnte. Meiner meinung nach ist die Nachfrage nach einem wirklich innovativen Spiel gross genug, dass man als community die Rolle des Publishers übernimmt die Finanzen zusammenlegt und dafür auch als Endverbraucher festlegen kann, was für ein Spiel entwickelt wird. Den Erlös des Produktes wird dann je nach Eigenanteil wieder Rückerstattet. Ähnlich wie das heutzutage mit den Aktiengesellschaften funktioniert. 
Der springende Punkt ist, dass das Risiko vom Publisher auf die Community und somit auf viele Privatbeteiligte verteilt wird, von denen jeder selber entscheiden kann, wieviel Risiko er bereit ist zuzulassen. Dieses Risiko kann jeder weiter verringern, indem er seine Meinung und Ideen zur verfügung stellt. 

Was haltet ihr von dieser Idee? Utopisch oder realisierbar?
Mfg Disdroid


----------



## Robonator (11. Juni 2012)

Ist gar nicht so einfach. Der Publisher hat eine dicke Menge an Aufgaben und ich denke nicht das die Community alleine das machen könnte. Man müsste in einer Community dann so oder so jemanden sozusagen zum Anführer wählen, sonst würde totales Chaos herrschen, denke ich. Aber so etwas in der Art gibt es doch schon oder nicht? Siehe z.B. PCars oder Grim Dawn. Dort wird ja auch sehr viel durch die Community entschieden und finanziert. 
Ich denke aber das die Community allein niemals alle Aufgaben eines Publishers übernehmen könnte, das wäre zu viel Arbeit bzw zu unzuverlässig.


----------



## Bambusbar (11. Juni 2012)

Wenn die Com die Kohle stellen soll, dann is das doch nichts anderes als Kickstarter


----------



## Painkiller (11. Juni 2012)

> Was haltet ihr von dieser Idee? Utopisch oder realisierbar?


Bei neuen Projekten wäre das quasi Kickstarter.

Bei Total Conversions gibt es oftmals das Lizenzproblem. Bestes Beispiel das ich kenne ist hier Fleet Ops.
Das Spiel ist eine Mod von Star Trek Armada II. Nur noch 1% des urspünglichen Codes ist vorhanden. Alles andere wurde verändert, verbessert bzw. komplett ausgetauscht. 
Man könnte das Spiel quasi verkaufen oder kostenlos zur Verfügung stellen. Allerdings gibt es da Probleme mit der Lizenz. Die gehört immer noch Activision. Daher auch die 1% Restcode.
Die Orginal-CD von Armada II ist noch erforderlich zum installieren. Hier stehen also die Lizenzen bzw. Publisher/Entwickler im Weg. Dadurch wird verhindert, das ein eigentlich komplett neues Spiel (welches auf einem mittlerweile toten Spiel basiert) der großen Masse zugänglich gemacht wird. Über Wasser halten die Modder sich mit Herzblut und Spenden.


----------

